# Catalina Island?



## John Cummings (Jul 2, 2009)

My wife and I are planning a 2 night getaway to Catalina in mid to late September. We will be going during the mid-week. I have done a lot of research and decided that we will stay at the Pavilion Lodge. It has great reviews on Trip Advisor. We plan on taking the boat from Dana Point. We also intend to take the Undersea and Classic Inland Motor tours. I can purchase the Discovery package on visitCatalina.com which includes all of the above. I also checked out booking everything separately. Normally the package price would be cheaper but Travelocity has deeply discounted rates at the Pavilion Lodge making it cheaper to book separately.

The last time I visited Catalina was July 4th, 1960. My wife has never been there.

Has anybody done the above, either partially or in whole? Any recommendations on room location at the Pavilion Lodge and comments ( good or bad )? What is the parking situation at the boat dock in Dana Point? Any restaurant recommendations? Any other info will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## nightnurse613 (Jul 3, 2009)

With your experience as a savvy traveler, I'm sure you don't need any tips from me.  What I will tell you is I have been there twice in the last couple of years.  There are several touristy things to do; especially involving water.  There are scuba and snorkeling trips; submarine rides and glass bottom boats; and kayaking.  While you might end up competing with the cruise lines, these activities are easily booked once you arrive.   If I were to give you tips, I would say 1) go to the casino and 2) visit the Wrigley Botanical Gardens.  The casino is only viewed once a day by tour (about $16) and is an easy walk from downtown.  You can buy an all day trolley pass for a couple of bucks which will take you up to the Gardens, all around town and out to the casino. That's actually three tips so, enjoy your visit.  It is a lovely, peaceful island so your stay can be very relaxing (you can also rent golf carts if you want to explore but, I would stick to the trolley).


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jul 3, 2009)

John,

I think your boat is leaving from the Dana Point Marina - if that's correct, check out http://www.danapointmarina.com/

The Dana Point Marina is also the departure point for Captain Dave's Dolphin Safari & Whale tours (see http://www.dolphinsafari.com/).  My wife and I have been on Captain Dave's tours twice. We have never had a problem with parking there. 


Have a great trip.


Richard


----------



## John Cummings (Jul 3, 2009)

MULTIZ321 said:


> John,
> 
> I think your boat is leaving from the Dana Point Marina - if that's correct, check out http://www.danapointmarina.com/
> 
> ...



I just checked it out and the Catalina Express docks at the Dana Point Harbor from the same place as Dana Wharf Sportfishing. Long term parking is $9.00 /day


----------



## John Cummings (Jul 3, 2009)

nightnurse613 said:


> With your experience as a savvy traveler, I'm sure you don't need any tips from me.  What I will tell you is I have been there twice in the last couple of years.  There are several touristy things to do; especially involving water.  There are scuba and snorkeling trips; submarine rides and glass bottom boats; and kayaking.  While you might end up competing with the cruise lines, these activities are easily booked once you arrive.   If I were to give you tips, I would say 1) go to the casino and 2) visit the Wrigley Botanical Gardens.  The casino is only viewed once a day by tour (about $16) and is an easy walk from downtown.  You can buy an all day trolley pass for a couple of bucks which will take you up to the Gardens, all around town and out to the casino. That's actually three tips so, enjoy your visit.  It is a lovely, peaceful island so your stay can be very relaxing (you can also rent golf carts if you want to explore but, I would stick to the trolley).



We intend to take it easy and relax so the 2 tours I mentioned is all we plan to do for activities. We don't like to more cram too much into the day. However, the trolley soounds great. We will definitely plan on seeing the Gardens and Casino.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jul 3, 2009)

John,

You probably saw this re Parking and Dana Point Harbor - 

Parking Permits:

Dana Point Harbor has public parking, however, there is a 4hr limit.  Violation of this limit results in a $30.00 parking ticket. Our fishing patrons are exempt from this limit, but there are a few things you need to know.  There is a new parking lot designated for our fishermen and Dana Wharf Sportfishing employees. This lot is the only place you can park in if you are going out on our boats longer than 4 hours.  In addition to parking in the correct space, you also need a permit displayed on your dashboard with the correct date stamped on it.  You can pick up a permit when you check in at our front counter.  Failure to park correctly and have the permit displayed will result in a ticket. 


and in case you didn't see this - here's a map of the Parking lots in Dana Point Harbor


Richard


----------



## Fern Modena (Jul 3, 2009)

John,
I don't know if you really would want to spend your limited time going to the Botanical Gardens.  We were really looking forward to this on our trip several years ago.  When we got to the gardens, we discovered that they were very much like home...lots of cacti, scrub brush, etc.  Not what you'd normally consider a botanical garden to be, and not very interesting to us.  What a disappointment.

Fern


----------



## John Cummings (Jul 3, 2009)

MULTIZ321 said:


> John,
> 
> You probably saw this re Parking and Dana Point Harbor -
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info. Actually I got the parking info from the Catalina Express web site. You get your $9.00 /day long term parking ticket from them when you check-in at their office. You can park temporarily for free by their office while checking-in.


----------



## John Cummings (Jul 3, 2009)

Fern Modena said:


> John,
> I don't know if you really would want to spend your limited time going to the Botanical Gardens.  We were really looking forward to this on our trip several years ago.  When we got to the gardens, we discovered that they were very much like home...lots of cacti, scrub brush, etc.  Not what you'd normally consider a botanical garden to be, and not very interesting to us.  What a disappointment.
> 
> Fern



We are flexible to stay as long as we wish. However, I have no interest in staying longer just to see another Botanical garden unless it has something unique. We have seen the Botanical gardens at Palm Springs and Phoenix. I thought it might be a little different as that area is not a true desert environment like Palm Springs or Phoenix.


----------



## UWSurfer (Jul 6, 2009)

This article on the front page of yesterday's (SUNDAY) LA Times:

http://www.latimes.com/news/local/la-me-catalina5-2009jul05,0,3179067.story?track=rss


----------



## John Cummings (Jul 6, 2009)

UWSurfer said:


> This article on the front page of yesterday's (SUNDAY) LA Times:
> 
> http://www.latimes.com/news/local/la-me-catalina5-2009jul05,0,3179067.story?track=rss



I read it yesterday in the LA Times.


----------



## riverdees05 (Jul 6, 2009)

How would Catalina Island be at the beginning of February or the middle of March?


----------



## Luanne (Jul 6, 2009)

riverdees05 said:


> How would Catalina Island be at the beginning of February or the middle of March?



Probably pretty chilly and probably getting some rain as well.


----------



## UWSurfer (Jul 7, 2009)

riverdees05 said:


> How would Catalina Island be at the beginning of February or the middle of March?



Cold, quiet and pretty.


----------



## billwright1 (Jul 9, 2009)

*Inn at Mt Ada*

A friend told us about having lunch at the Inn at Mt Ada when we went to Catalina last year. It is a bit pricey ($35.00 I recall) but it is really great. This is the origional Wrigley Mansion and is now a Bed and Breakfast. You can go to lunch from noon until 3 PM and you really feel like you are a emeber of the family and can relax. There are wine, beer and soda stations set up as well as snacks. You can eat whenever you like either outside overlooking the harbor or in the dining room.
You have to have reservations ahead of time or they don't let you in. It is a cab ride up the hill from downtown. The website is www.innonmtada.com and the phone number is 800-608-7669 and no, I don't work for them!
It was the highlite of our visit to the island.
I agree that the Botanical Gardens were a bit of a let down.


----------

